# Nickel's first visit to the groomer's



## newspoomom (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh my!!! Nickel is SO handsome. I love his new cut!!!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

LOVE his color! LOVE it


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

awwwwwwwwh
look how much hes lightened!!! thats so fantastic hes going to be a GORGEOUS silver boy

and I love his furry feet XD


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Ohmygoodness, he's so cute! What an adorable face. I could just kiss it.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh man he is a cutie!! His color is spectacular, he's going to grow up SO handsome!


----------



## okilayla (May 25, 2010)

Awww.. He looks great! He has lightened a lot. I have only trimmed up Rykers feet so far. Maybe a haircut in a couple of months. I can't wait to see your little guy grow up. He is beautiful!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

he's a cutie!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Nickel is absolutely adorable and I love his name


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

He looks really cute. I don't usually like shaved faces but his is gorgeous.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Ah Nickel looks so cute. Wow he is really looking silver now!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

how absolutely precious he is!!! how old?


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

what a pretty boy!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel will turn 4 months on the 26th. I hope he will turn into a really nice silver and lives up to his name  Oh, his registered name will be Nickel the Ferromagnet (his breeder said his kennel name doesn't need to be there).

I don't usually like shaved face either but the groomer said it would be easier for a newbie like me and a young pup like Nickel. When he gets a little older, I may have a mustache or a teddy bear face on him.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh my he is sooo handsome,he looks like a big boy now!


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

He is very cute!


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

He's very handsome! Love the clean face--what an adorable expression he has.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

what a cutie Nickel Is!! (just edited since I saw how old he was, such a little baby still!) he has such a beautiful sweet face!

the cut is perfect, what a lovey dovey......I love silver poodles, so hard to find!

what breeder did you get him from?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks. he looks so different after the haircut. he looks more mature with this new cut.

@fozziesmom. yeah, i haven't been able to find silver poodles (mini/toy) here in CA (nor nearby states). i got him from aery main page


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

I want my next poodle to be silver!  seriously...can't wait to meet him at a SF poodle meet up! I will post some before and afters of my little muppet fozzie on Monday after groomers. he's looking pretty scruffy today after romping in wet grass (what's up with rain in SF in June?!). But he looked so cute all wet and happy....


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

i had a schnauzer and he's the love of my life~ i like grey/silver/salt 'n pepper so i think my pets will be in this color scheme. 

yes, pls do post pictures! we all love pictures here. 

looking forward to meeting fozzie at playgroups or the several SF poodle owners on here can arrange a gathering at fort mason, etc. oh, we should definitely do that.


----------

